# Maltese abandoned in NYC - Please help me



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I got this message from a friend of mine this morning:

_My friends found an abandoned Maltese in Ft. Tryon park this morning. He was in a cage with a note and $20. They brought him home, Valerie cleaned the cage which was a mess, and they're going to have him groomed at the local pet store. They're looking for a rescue organization and I thought you might know someone they can contact. The note said he's a year old. Valerie said he is unneutered. Anyway, just thought I'd reach out to you in case you know anyone we could contact._

So sad but at least he wasn't left out where he could get run over or attacked by a bigger dog and he wasn't sold as bait for a dog fight. So I'm trying to help them. I was thinking of Metropolitan Maltese Rescue - is anyone familiar with them or have a contact there? I told them not to even think of AC&C or SPCA here. I asked if I could get a picture too. I'm hoping he's healthy. It just turned very cold and given the cage was a mess I wonder how long her was in it. Fort Tryon park is above the George Washington Bridge, not as far up as the Bronx but way uptown. Any info would be great.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sue, I'm sorry I'm not any help at all but just wanted to say thank you to you and your friend for helping the little guy. It will always be beyond me how people can treat animals like this...to leave a poor defenseless animal out there in the cold alone...well, that is just heartless and cruel. I hope you can find a good rescue to help this guy. Is there any way your friend can foster him until a forever home is found?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG I'm so glad the wrong person didn't find him,he could have easily been found by someone to use as a bait dog...especially being left at night like that... Good thing one of those big NYC rats didn't get him....

People just don't think or care...
What was in the note...any clues?

He's safe now...Thanks for rescuing him!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So sad....I am so glad your friends found him. I was thinking of Metropolitan Maltese Rescue as well but I don't have any info on them or any contact with them. Hope he finds a loving home soon.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sue, I don't have any personal dealings with MMR, but a neighbor of mine has gotten 3 or 4 dogs from them, and she has nothing but good to say about them. If you want her name as a contact, PM me. I'm so glad this little one was found and rescued!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Sue, I don't have any personal dealings with MMR, but a neighbor of mine has gotten 3 or 4 dogs from them, and she has nothing but good to say about them. If you want her name as a contact, PM me. I'm so glad this little one was found and rescued!


I was waiting for you to ring in, Linda. Was just looking for your phone number to see if you knew. That's good news. Maybe PM me her name just so we have some connection. Hoping for the best here.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll check with NMR. I think they used to have a foster home in the New York area.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING!? That is so appaling. The image I conjured up from the description is so disturbing. That poor baby! I'm so happy somebody got to her that cares enough to take her in, get her groomed, and find her a rescue. Also so glad that you are involved. Keep us posted.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I'll check with NMR. I think they used to have a foster home in the New York area.


Thanks so much Crystal. I bet this one will be adopted quickly since he's only a year old. Wish I could but I just don't think my DH and DS will go for it especially since my DS is still pretty scared of dogs. :innocent:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

If you cant find a Rescue to help, let me know and I can try to find an AMA member to help. I guess N.J. isnt that far to travel to N.Y and might have help from that area. Let me know.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> If you cant find a Rescue to help, let me know and I can try to find an AMA member to help. I guess N.J. isnt that far to travel to N.Y and might have help from that area. Let me know.


Thanks so much Edie. I'll let you know how they do. I have a car so if they did have to get him to NJ I could transport. Given that he's a year old I would think he'd be adopted pretty quickly.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

plenty pets 20 said:


> If you cant find a Rescue to help, let me know and I can try to find an AMA member to help. I guess N.J. isnt that far to travel to N.Y and might have help from that area. Let me know.


Wasn't even thinking of AMA members in that area. :smilie_tischkante: Duh me! I know NMR used to have a foster home in the NY area but I've been out of the loop for awhile so they may not any longer. I'll let you know when I hear from Mary P.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

oh my. How sad for this baby, but I'm predicting a happy ending since he was found by caring people.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I too have heard very good things regarding Metropolitan Maltese Rescue though it was some time back . Unless things have changed ( and they can)... I'd not hesitate to contact them for this little guy.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

NMR no longer has a foster in that area. If we can rouse some help, NMR can have him flown to a foster home. Other then that, they suggested Metropolitan Maltese Rescue as well. Or perhaps an AMA member will be willing to help out and he can be with AMA Rescue.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, will your friend allow you to get him to AMA---does she have him now? I sure hope AMA can help & maybe some can adopt him quickly.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have contacted a couple of gals that live in New Jersey and will see if they can help. Will let you all know when I hear. 
Please contact me if you have found someone else in the mean time.
707-964-4592


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sue, I have personally known the founder of MetroMalts (Joan Garvin) for years. We all formed our rescue groups right around the same time. The folks at MetroMalts are ABSOLUTELY AWESOME!! You can contact them via their website, www.malteserescue.com. They are very responsive.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I have contacted a couple of gals that live in New Jersey and will see if they can help. Will let you all know when I hear.
> Please contact me if you have found someone else in the mean time.
> 707-964-4592





MaryH said:


> Sue, I have personally known the founder of MetroMalts (Joan Garvin) for years. We all formed our rescue groups right around the same time. The folks at MetroMalts are ABSOLUTELY AWESOME!! You can contact them via their website, www.malteserescue.com. They are very responsive.


Thank you both Edie and Mary. I of course knew this was the right place to come to. And luckily Helen knew I was the right one to ask. She's probably seen all the wall to wall Maltese posts and my shots of Tyler. :blush::blush: I think she should try Metro Malts first since they're right here. If they have no fosters available then Edie I'll let you know. I can easily drive him to NJ. Will let you know what I hear. The two women who found him are friends of my friend and she's passing on my info to them. Thanks! You're all the best. And thanks for trying, Crystal.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So my heart just stopped, but it started again. I got an e-mail from my friend saying that one of the women who found him is having major oral surgery tomorrow and she was going to take him to the ASPCA! :w00t: As I was reading that my friend called me. Thank goodness she said, "No way" and she's going home to see him and thinks that she or the other woman who found him will take him in tonight and call Metropolitan Maltese Rescue about placing him in a foster. She has dog allergies but I told her she should be fine with the new little boy. I asked how he is and she said her friend said he just keeps kissing them. :wub::wub: So horror averted, thankfully, and I'll hear back from Helen. She was so thankful for my help, and I'm so thankful for yours. Hopefully Metro Malts will come thru otherwise I told her about AMA and if we need that step we'll take it. This little one can't go into a shelter!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Sue. Hallelujah. I did leave a message with Ann Marie at the Humane Society, whom never called me back. They all remember my Crisse from there so I'd thought for sure I'd hear from her.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Sue i sent you a message on FB


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kathym said:


> Sue i sent you a message on FB


Got it, Kathy. Thanks so much and I passed it on. Hoping things get going tomorrow since the person who took her from the one having oral surgery tomorrow is going on vacation on Friday so they need him placed pretty soon into rescue.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> Aww, Sue. Hallelujah. I did leave a message with Ann Marie at the Humane Society, whom never called me back. They all remember my Crisse from there so I'd thought for sure I'd hear from her.
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


Thanks, dear Kerry. Hoping the contacts we have and calls she's making will work.rayer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- I know that Mane (S&LP's Mommy) donated to Metropolitan Maltese Rescue during the rescue raffle, and think that she might have a contact.

Praying for this dear little soul. I too am glad that he wasn't left where he could be injured. Nice of your friends to pick him up.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue -- I know that Mane (S&LP's Mommy) donated to Metropolitan Maltese Rescue during the rescue raffle, and think that she might have a contact.
> 
> Praying for this dear little soul. I too am glad that he wasn't left where he could be injured. Nice of your friends to pick him up.


Thanks, Lynn. I got a name from Kathy that we'll use tomorrow if we can't get MMR. Keep this pup in your prayers.


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

I hope that everything works out for this little fluff. It breaks my heart to think that someone would leave a little maltese like that. Once he gets into a rescue though, I'm sure he'll be adopted quickly because he's so young. That's the only way I can make myself feel better...this poor abandoned little guy will have a good forever home soon.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Any updates on this little guy? NMR has a foster home for him if we can just help get him to them from NY. Mary P. just emailed me asking about him.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. I have some good news about "Scruffy" who the note left with him says is a Maltese/Havanese mix. To review, two women found him and one took him home (and my friend Helen was a friend of both of them) but was having oral surgery today so we were in a panic late yesterday to figure out what to do with him and keep him safe. The other woman, Barbara, took him home and she made contact with a Rescue last night downtown who said they would take him, so we were so relieved. She kept saying there was no way in the world she would let him go to a shelter. But on top of this, Barbara went to work today and someone she works with is very interested in giving Scruffy a home so it looks like he will indeed be loved. He was intact, and terribly matted so will need a vet check and probably to be totally shaved down but they said he's a kissing machine. From the picture I would say he's more a Havanese or other mix than Maltese. Helen said he's smaller than her Bichon was but she's not good at guessing weight. 
I want to thank all of your so much for your concern and help. One of our amazing members PM'd me privately that she would foster him if need be and I am eternally thankful for the offer. The hearts on SM know no bounds. Helen wrote to me that I'm an Angel...but without the Angels on SM I wouldn't have even known what to suggest. Thank you all so much. :grouphug:Here he is:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww...he sure does look happy for what he's been through. :wub: Would you mind letting us know the final outcome of this little guy?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

A happy ending for such a cute boy.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Such good news!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just seeing this now.....glad there's a happy ending so soon!!! :aktion033:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So glad you were able to get help for him. Good job everyone..


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I love happy endings!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Awww...he sure does look happy for what he's been through. :wub: Would you mind letting us know the final outcome of this little guy?


Sure I will, Crystal. I keep getting updates from Helen. Thanks again to everyone here. :heart::heart:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so happy for Scruffy, he's safe and it looks like he will soon have a loving home. Well done everyone.:thumbsup:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mary and Susan, I just got your PM's and replied back. Will be willing to help if the other plans dont work out.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Mary and Susan, I just got your PM's and replied back. Will be willing to help if the other plans dont work out.


Thanks Edie!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Aww, so happy for Scruffy!:chili: For as long as I've been here, it never ceases to amaze me the outpouring of love and ACTION for pups in need. 

Thanks so much, Sue.:wub::wub:


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

Good news! I'm glad the little boy will have a good home.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

SCRUFFY HAS HIS FUREVER HOME!!! Great news that I got this morning: 

_All is right with the world! "Scruffy" turned on his usual charm and as a result is on route to his new home in BROOKLYN._
_Never one to be surprised by kindnesses, it's always nice to have beliefs supported. 
A big thank you to all those who were part of the placement and those who were waiting in the wings to jump in and help! _

One of the women who found Scruffy posted the above e-mail. I think it might be either her work colleague or that person's grown kids. Guess it was love at first sight and I think they have another dog at home so know about pet care. 
I had also read: 
_Scruffy is matted, missing large patches of hair, and has an ear infection, toenails never clipped. Otherwise, he is perky, inquisitive, friendly, and affectionate.)
He started barking this morning at 5:30am. When that wouldn't stop, I took him outside and he dropped a messy load. Poor little guy, just trying to tell me something. He does pee in the crate, and left a load in our bedroom yesterday so I doubt he has been housetrained. Probably spent much of his time in his crate.... _
So glad this pup will have a secure home and be loved. I mentioned that they should join SM if they need more info on their new pup's care. 
Thank you all so much again. Indeed a happy ending. One dog at a time


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Such great news! God bless those people for adopting him and seeing past his temporarily messy appearance knowing that he is beautiful inside and deserving of a loving family to spoil him rotten! It always makes for a great day when I get news like this! Thanks Sue for keeping us updated and thank you for helping Scruffy! I really hope they join SM!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That is such great news that he found a furever home! Welcome to Brooklyn!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*sigh* I just love happy endings. :tender:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank God this little boy was saved no thanks to the original owner plus calling him Scruffy well maybe if they took care of him with the condition he was in he would have been called Prince...Thanks Sue for stepping up to the plate..xo


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

My words exactly "Love the Happy Ending" :chili: Thanks for all the help you all gave to this little boy.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

YOU GO SUSAN! Thanks for jumping on the rescue train.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

_He started barking this morning at 5:30am. When that wouldn't stop, I took him outside and he dropped a messy load. Poor little guy, just trying to tell me something. He does pee in the crate, and left a load in our bedroom yesterday so I doubt he has been housetrained. Probably spent much of his time in his crate.... _
[/QUOTE]


Sounds like he's in a good home w/ love..I have to laugh,whoever wrote that may not have a shining future writing poetry for The Hallmark Greeting Card Company...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> _He started barking this morning at 5:30am. When that wouldn't stop, I took him outside and he dropped a messy load. Poor little guy, just trying to tell me something. He does pee in the crate, and left a load in our bedroom yesterday so I doubt he has been housetrained. Probably spent much of his time in his crate.... _


 
Sounds like he's in a good home w/ love..*I have to laugh,whoever wrote that may not have a shining future writing poetry for The Hallmark Greeting Card Company...*:HistericalSmiley:[/QUOTE]
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I was thinking the same thing. I was giggling when I read it. Haven't heard (or ever used) the term 'load' in ages, lol. My Bonnie never leaves me a load, she leaves me 'presents'.

I'm so glad that little Scruffy has a new and furever home! YAY!

Thanks, Sue for caring about him so much. I hope his new parents join SM, too!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So happy to hear the little guy has found his forever home. Yippeeee!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kathym said:


> Thank God this little boy was saved no thanks to the original owner plus calling him Scruffy well maybe if they took care of him with the condition he was in he would have been called Prince...Thanks Sue for stepping up to the plate..xo


I'm not so sure that his original name was Scruffy or that's what they named him in his current state. :w00t: 


michellerobison said:


> _He started barking this morning at 5:30am. When that wouldn't stop, I took him outside and he dropped a messy load. Poor little guy, just trying to tell me something. He does pee in the crate, and left a load in our bedroom yesterday so I doubt he has been housetrained. Probably spent much of his time in his crate.... _


*Sounds like he's in a good home w/ love..I have to laugh,whoever wrote that may not have a shining future writing poetry for The Hallmark Greeting Card Company...*:HistericalSmiley:[/QUOTE]
Yup, the load reference got to me too. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Poetic injustice? :smrofl:

Had to share the latest communication from his new mom:
_Many thanks for information; please rest assure that we will need their help and will reach out shortly._

_As for Scruffy, I felt like crying when I laid my eyes on him because of the neglect or abuse that he must had been thru. We already scheduled a veterinarian appointment for him on Friday afternoon. My daughter plans to be a vet and is in the process of applying Veterinarian School so Scruffy will be her first "pet" project.

I have much enjoyment and amusement watching the 2 puppies working out their pecking order. Darwin, the 4-month old puppy tried to assert his territory and tried to push Scruffy around. Scruffy tolerates the antics for a while but had no problems putting Darwin in his place. I think Darwin already figured out who is the elder statement between the 2 of them (they are both very smart).

We think Scruffy is a beautiful and sweet puppy. Once he recovers from skin and coat problems, I guarantee you that he will be a handsome "dude".

PS. The kids decide to call him Ajax (don't ask me why, I am just here to pay the bills )_
This latest communication just brought tears of joy down my face. And it looks like his new mom might even reach out to us here. Oh happy day. :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's great, Sue. GO AJAX!! Welcome to your new home, and keep that Darwin in place!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

A further update on Ajax from his new mom and dad:

_I want to drop a note and give y’all, “Ajax rescuers”, an update. Yesterday, we took both puppies for a vet visit. As irony has it, Ajax had a clean bill of health and Darwin came home with a treatment (he has a start of a case of puppy mange). Btw, Ajax received all his shots and is now “legal”. We also scheduled a visit with the groomer for Ajax tomorrow (Sunday). 

We are working on his toilet training, it seems to us that Ajax has no concept of living space outside of the cage. He is learning quickly though. He also learned 2 commands – sit and no. 

We finally caught a gleem of his playful side this morning when we teach him to play fetch (he hasn’t gotten it yet but we are sure that he will catch on shortly – it is a good thing when you have 2 dogs, they learn from each other as much as they learn from us)._

_This is all for now. We hope to send pictures of Ajax tomorrow._

And here is Ajax (aka Scruffy) who is scruffy no more


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He looks wonderful, Sue! Great update. I'm so glad he got a clean bill of health.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> He looks wonderful, Sue! Great update. I'm so glad he got a clean bill of health.


Thanks, Linda. I had such a smile on my face to see Ajax, hear that he's healthy and most of all loved by his new family. :tender:


----------

